# Family Guy - 1/29/06 - Patriot Games



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

Good episode, but the football song was a bit too long, even for family guy.

Love Stewie just kicking the ever-loving-crap out of Brian, that was great!


----------



## bigcb37 (Jun 14, 2002)

Agreed...was the bit with Stewie beating up Brian a reference to a movie? I feel like I saw that somewhere...


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

bigcb37 said:


> Agreed...was the bit with Stewie beating up Brian a reference to a movie? I feel like I saw that somewhere...


I think it was just a general reference to stereotypical "movie bookie" actions.

Was Peter's song actually from a musical?


----------



## TheDewAddict (Aug 21, 2002)

I thought that was the absolute worst episode of Family Guy I've ever seen. I only came close to laughing once, and that was when Peter was having his Sunday "Porn Time." The rest of the episode was boring. I almost turned it off about halfway through.

It probably doesn't help that I hate the Patriots, and am tired of hearing about Tom Brady (I guess you could say I'm still just a _little_ bitter about the Rams losing to them  )


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

Stewie beating up Brian looked like GoodFellas

As for the song... I needed to use Google - Shipoopi comes from The Music Man


----------



## bentleyml (May 21, 2003)

I didn't enjoy this episode too much. The Peter stuff was ok, but the Brian/Stewie stuff was just a bit too much for my tastes.


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

This one didn't do much for me. In fact, I turned it off 18 minutes in and am instead here. I'll probably finish it tomorrow. The football song was waaaaaaaay too long and, IMO, not funny. Oh well. It's just TV.


----------



## Langree (Apr 29, 2004)

cheerdude said:


> Stewie beating up Brian looked like GoodFellas
> 
> As for the song... I needed to use Google - Shipoopi comes from The Music Man


Just like Somewhere that's Green done in it's entirety by the dirty old man, so was Shipoopi, including the cheography from the Music Man, it was sung by Buddy Hacket's character in the movie version.


----------



## Dignan (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow, I guess it was a reference thing, I thought the Music Man song was really funny.


----------



## cheerdude (Feb 27, 2001)

I thought the song was great also - especially the jig where everyone (including the announcers and the 3 guys in the bathroom) were doing it.


----------



## NoThru22 (May 6, 2005)

Loved the song. I now regret that I deleted the episode because I want to watch it again. They sure know how to drive a point home on this show.


----------



## jubrand (May 11, 2002)

cheerdude said:


> I thought the song was great also - especially the jig where everyone (including the announcers and the 3 guys in the bathroom) were doing it.


It was hilarious, especially when you go back and see Tom Brady specifically tell Peter NOT to showboat right before the dance. Best TD celebration ever.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Sorry, but this was the worst FG episode ever. Not just this season, but EVER. The only saving grace was Brian & Stewie fighting.

As for Shipoopi, I wanted to FF through it after the first 2 minutes, but then I thought, "FG usually delivers on these long term gags". Unfortunately, this one did not. It went on wayyy too long.


----------



## Mr. Happypants (Jan 30, 2006)

Not sure why, but that Harriett Tubman/Gwyneth Paltrow statue thing just _killed_ me. The Stewie beating up Brian stuff made the wife actually turn away - not sure if it was the over-the-top violence or the fact that he's a dog that was bothering her. Odd woman.


----------



## mrpantstm (Jan 25, 2005)

pretty weak episode in my opinion. I think I laughed a couple times at the beginning, Peter's porn time and Lois flipping off her mother on TV. But other than that, just very meh. The songs seemed like such a time killer.


----------



## jradford (Dec 28, 2004)

Meathead said:


> The only saving grace was Brian & Stewie fighting.


I'm afraid I agree. But the fighting was pretty hilarious.


----------



## MitchO (Nov 7, 2003)

I agree it was a weak episode, but it will still remain dear to my heart for one reason .. Betting Fred!! They NEVER show that episode of the Flintstones anymore, for the exact reason Fred says ("Hey, gambling addiction is not funny. Not funny at all.") ... I reference Fred's spastic "Bet? Bet bet bet betBETBETBETBETBET!!!" all the time at the poker tables and no one ever gets it. Lo and behold, the Family Guy writers remember.


----------



## Cue-Ball (Oct 8, 2002)

I thought this episode was hilarious. Peters "porn time" at the internet cafe will become an instant classic. And when he had his servant clean the sweat from under his man-breast I was laughing out loud.

My wife and I both went to bed singing the Shipoopi song.


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

There was no voice credit for "Carol Channing" on imdb and I missed the credits. Was that actually her? If not, it was a dead-on impression.


----------



## dcehl (Oct 3, 2005)

I can't believe nobody has mentioned, "oh yeah, you're my asian Lois" and when Quagmire went through Peter's trash because Lois clipped her nails - funny stuff. I finally got to watch it live because my wife had already seen desperate housewives.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I thought the Shipoopi song was hilarious. It was the typical FG gag that goes too long and goes from uncomfortable to funny. However, this went on even longer and then the teammates and the crowd and even the announcers got in on it and that made it hilarious. You could picture the people at the game (just like the people at home) saying, "What is this idiot doing? He's making a fool of himself." Then, they're like, "Hey, this guy has no shame. It's kind of funny that he just keeps going." And finally, "Ah, what the hell. He looks like he's having fun. Let's join in!"


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

dcehl said:


> I can't believe nobody has mentioned, "oh yeah, you're my asian Lois" and when Quagmire went through Peter's trash because Lois clipped her nails - funny stuff. I finally got to watch it live because my wife had already seen desperate housewives.


Just watched it again on my iPod, it's actually "you're my chinese Lois" 

On the 2nd viewing, this is actually a decent episode. Cut out the UK team's song and it's a lot better.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Stewie and Brian fighting - and it can't even be described as that it was full on animal torture - was painful to watch. For the first time I think the joke went too far.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> There was no voice credit for "Carol Channing" on imdb and I missed the credits. Was that actually her? If not, it was a dead-on impression.


Carol Channing was credited in the end credits, which floored me as I was sure it was an impersonation.
Jay Leno was also credited as was Alexander Siddig.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

JYoung said:


> Carol Channing was credited in the end credits, which floored me as I was sure it was an impersonation.
> Jay Leno was also credited as was Alexander Siddig.


I forgot about Leno. The initial phone call bit was silly, but I laughed out loud when he threw the knife at Brady and ran off laughing like a devious leprechaun. Is there a story behind the Brady/Leno thing or was it just a FG thing?


----------



## MikeMar (Jan 7, 2005)

devdogaz said:


> I forgot about Leno. The initial phone call bit was silly, but I laughed out loud when he threw the knife at Brady and ran off laughing like a devious leprechaun. Is there a story behind the Brady/Leno thing or was it just a FG thing?


Well Leno is from Boston and Brady of course plays near Boston. All I know of


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Carol Channing was credited in the end credits, which floored me as I was sure it was an impersonation.
> Jay Leno was also credited as was Alexander Siddig.


Who did Alexander Siddig play?


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

PJO1966 said:


> Who did Alexander Siddig play?


I'm guessing that he was one of the British Football players.


----------



## kiljoy (Mar 24, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Carol Channing was credited in the end credits, which floored me as I was sure it was an impersonation.
> Jay Leno was also credited as was Alexander Siddig.


Julian!

ETA: Didn't he change his stage name from Alexander to something more Muslim? What happened there? Did he go back post 9/11?

Tony


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

kiljoy said:


> Julian!
> 
> ETA: Didn't he change his stage name from Alexander to something more Muslim? What happened there? Did he go back post 9/11?
> 
> Tony


It was the other way around. When he started on DS9 he was Siddig El Fadil. He changed it during the run of the show to something more pronouncable to the general American public


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

Changed in between Season 3 and 4 of DS9, IIRC


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

serumgard said:


> Stewie and Brian fighting - and it can't even be described as that it was full on animal torture - was painful to watch. For the first time I think the joke went too far.


Oh c'mon....it's a cartoon for crying out loud.


----------



## Dromomaniac (Jul 26, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> Oh c'mon....it's a cartoon for crying out loud.


Seriously?

It's animal cruelty.

And there's nothing funny about that.

Hehehehehehehehe....


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

It's cartoon character cruelty....I lived through the era of Roadrunner, Bugs Bunny, etc. (yeah, I know, I'm old), and I turned out just fine (I think?).


----------



## TheSlyBear (Dec 26, 2002)

Gotta side with those that thought the episode was beyond weak. The Stewie-Brian bit was over the top, the whole footbal storyline was boring and unfunny (doesn't help that I cannot stand football, I guess), and I FF'd over the song and couldn't believe how long it was taking.

Lois flipping off her mother on TV was the only scene that cracked a smile.


----------



## Dromomaniac (Jul 26, 2003)

Bierboy said:


> It's cartoon character cruelty....I lived through the era of Roadrunner, Bugs Bunny, etc. (yeah, I know, I'm old), and I turned out just fine (I think?).


It's Duck Season!


----------



## EchoBravo (Apr 20, 2002)

> *Didn't he change his stage name from Alexander to something more Muslim? What happened there? Did he go back post 9/11?*


Just the opposite, IIRC. It was originally Siddig El Fadel or somesuch... Then Westernized to just Alexander Siddig later during DS9s run.


----------



## 5thcrewman (Sep 23, 2003)

Dromomaniac said:


> It's Duck Season!


Wabbit Season!


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

I laughed my ass off at the Stewie-Brian fight scenes. "That's what ya get man!" I knew there would be some animal lover somewhere that would get their panties in a bunch . It's just a cartoon people, no animals were killed or injured during the making of this bla bla bla.


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I loved the Brian-Stewie fight was great, especially when Stewie shot him i the knees.

I couldn't stop laughing that they want THAT far.

The rest was sort of blah, the football song went too long and really wasn't funny. The internet porn was great though.

-smak-


----------



## muggum (Sep 5, 2003)

I loved the Stewie-Brian violence. And I agree, I can't help thinking it was a parody of a movie or TV show I'd seen. Need help on this one. I don't think it was Goodfellas, was it? How about the Sopranos? It really is setting off memory bells.


----------



## JYoung (Jan 16, 2002)

EchoBravo said:


> [/b]Just the opposite, IIRC. It was originally Siddig El Fadel or somesuch... Then Westernized to just Alexander Siddig later during DS9s run.


Really?


----------



## PJO1966 (Mar 5, 2002)

JYoung said:


> Really?


I *thought *that sounded familiar.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

oh sure, people get their panties in a bunch when the dog gets shot, but nobody's crying baby cruelty when Brian gets revenge at the end of the episode  

I thought it was a "meh" episode... but average FG is still better than most other stuff on TV!


----------



## Bob_Newhart (Jul 14, 2004)

A big sack of suck this week. Hopefully next week's will be better


----------



## Dromomaniac (Jul 26, 2003)

chewbaccad said:


> oh sure, people get their panties in a bunch when the dog gets shot, but nobody's crying baby cruelty when Brian gets revenge at the end of the episode


Eh. Stewie got what he deserved.


----------



## chewbaccad (Feb 16, 2005)

Dromomaniac said:


> Eh. Stewie got what he deserved.


Oh, I totally agree... I was just pointing out the dichotomy


----------



## Tangent (Feb 25, 2005)

This episode should have been half as long. Sure FG is known for stretching a gag too long, but this entire episode was stretched too long. The gag per minute ratio was waaay too low to carry the Family Guy name...


----------



## cancermatt (May 21, 2002)

I too thought the musical number was way too long. I didn't get how Peter always answered to Tom Brady, like Brady was the coach, owner, football god of the team, and in one fell swoop even trades Peter. Eh. Ok to average. The baby-dog violence was incredibly funny, especially Brian always teasing to get his revenge


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

As a classic musical theatre fan I found the Music Man tribute quite entertaining. They even got a lot of the choreography correct! Guess it's one of those gags that you had to know.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

Bierboy said:


> Oh c'mon....it's a cartoon for crying out loud.


Hey, I'm all for comedy, raunchiness, whatever. But for some reason the Brian-Stewie fight scenes were just too over the top. Don't get me wrong, it's not going to get me to stop watching the show or ***** to anyone or anything like that, but to compare this to the cartoon violence of Tom & Jerry or Bugs Bunny, where Daffy Duck could get shot in the face with a shotgun and just have his beak go around to the back of his head, seems a little off to me.

Just my two cents. Not raining on anyone's parade. Those scenes just weren't my cup of tea.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

JYoung said:


> Really?


and his username is EchoBravo, *Echo*Bravo! Too funny. 

tk


----------



## mitchb2 (Sep 30, 2000)

What's "clemen" ?


----------



## MannyVjr (Nov 20, 2002)

chewbaccad said:


> but average FG is still better than most other stuff on TV!


That is correct!


----------

